# breakfest



## cawb (Jul 17, 2005)

i know that of all meals breakfest should not be skipped ,but i have a problem of getting myself to eat in the morning. i was just wondering is a protein shake and a multi-vitamin good enough or should i step it up a little 

the shake mixed with milk has 250 cal.,28g protein,14g carbs.


----------



## Blackbird (Jul 17, 2005)

if your on gear on would step it up a bit.  mebbe a bowl of oats with that and egg whites. I mix 1 whole egg with  5 egg whites and hot sauce.  Makes it a little more tolerable.


----------



## cawb (Jul 17, 2005)

Blackbird said:
			
		

> if your on gear on would step it up a bit.  mebbe a bowl of oats with that and egg whites. I mix 1 whole egg with  5 egg whites and hot sauce.  Makes it a little more tolerable.


thats sick bro uke:  ...the things we go through to get big gains... i usally eat about 2 hours later but that is just what i use to get something in my system as soon as i wake up.


----------



## tee (Jul 17, 2005)

Breakfast is very important. You have been at rest for hopefully 8+ hours. You need to eat as soon as possible upon waking.


----------



## cawb (Jul 17, 2005)

whats the deal with eggs ? i know that they are a good source of protein but just how much protein is in one egg?  and wouldnt be easier to stomach to just eat a can of tuna with a little pepper. there is like 32g protein in one can.


----------



## Freejay (Jul 17, 2005)

The protien in eggs is longer lasting than whey protien which is what most powders are.


----------



## MaSTa LifTa (Jul 17, 2005)

One egg is usually ~6 g of protein.


----------



## Zaven (Jul 18, 2005)

I love breakfast.........I wake up starving every morning.  If I skip breakfast I get moody and don't function very well throughout the day......lol


----------



## pincrusher (Jul 18, 2005)

cawb said:
			
		

> whats the deal with eggs ? i know that they are a good source of protein but just how much protein is in one egg?  and wouldnt be easier to stomach to just eat a can of tuna with a little pepper. there is like 32g protein in one can.


to answer your question i will ask another. what comes out of the egg in the end?  
would it not make sense that the egg would be your best source for all the right nutrients since it is the building block for all animals.  you will get all the right amino's and other nutrients from eggs and cooked up the whites are very easy to muck on down.


----------



## tee (Jul 18, 2005)

pincrusher said:
			
		

> to answer your question i will ask another. what comes out of the egg in the end?
> would it not make sense that the egg would be your best source for all the right nutrients since it is the building block for all animals.  you will get all the right amino's and other nutrients from eggs and cooked up the whites are very easy to muck on down.


I gotta question: Who came first, the chicken or the egg    I crack myself up


----------



## steve0085 (Jul 18, 2005)

tee said:
			
		

> I gotta question: Who came first, the chicken or the egg    I crack myself up


Gawd Tee, didn't see that one coming.......  Cawb, Take a protein drink, a few eggs(whites if you're worried about cholesterol) and as much oats as you can stomach, seriously, until you start to vommit burp the oats, keep eating.  Breakfast is the starting point of it all.  If you say you eat a few hours after breakfast, you should take a protein drink, and LOAD up on the carbs, fill the rest of your protein on the next meal.  In the long run, protein and complex carbs are your best friends in bulking, If you aren't meeting your goals, add the fats to get the calories up. 6 meals a day(protein and complex carb loaded) with a multivitiman and buttloads of water are the way to go.


----------



## cawb (Jul 23, 2005)

dont get me wrong guys i love eggs and pin you made a really good point that i never really thought about "would it not make sense that the egg would be your best source for all the right nutrients since it is the building block for all animals.".. and thanks steve for the advice with breakfest shakes i'll give it a try and i dont know if it makes any difference but i changed up my diet to high carbs and high pro,and higher cal intake almost 3 weeks ago and i have gained 7 lbs and i know the test hasnt really had time to kick in so i cant wait till it does.. O and tee the chicken came first other wise there would be nothing to protect and heat the egg so that it would be able to hatch.. IMO  the world may never know.


----------



## max lift (Jul 23, 2005)

Have herd of guys having their alarm clocks set so they get up half way through the night and drink a protein shake to break up the 8 hours of no food while on gear I have never tried this anyone here herd of this method,


----------



## cawb (Jul 23, 2005)

hey max whats going on buddy ! yes i have heard of this and i have also heard of people getting up in the middle of the night and eat a peanutbutter sandwich .. me myself if i get up half way through my sleep i wont be able to go back to bed.. sure would be benifical if i could though.


----------

